# [OT] Regalo di Natale...

## randomaze

Da kernel.org:

```

The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:     2.6.0    2003-12-18 03:04

```

infine é arrivato!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

Noooooo, mi hai anticipato!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

/me che a quanto pare aveva sottovalutato l'OSDL e la sua efficacia

E bravi Linus & C  :Wink: 

----------

## emix

Ma avete visto la banda occupata su kernel.org?

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *emi wrote:*   

> Ma avete visto la banda occupata su kernel.org?
> 
>    

 

Io aspetto che arrivi nel portage intanto mi godo gli ultimi momenti del test11.

----------

## NIX.NIX

Dai ragazzi diamoci da fare!

----------

## randomaze

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Dai ragazzi diamoci da fare!

 

Mah... io credo che attenderò il fine settimana per vedere come é la situazione in portage

----------

## micron

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Io aspetto che arrivi nel portage intanto mi godo gli ultimi momenti del test11.

 

Anche io farò così...  :Wink: 

Però, che storia matta!!  :Razz: 

----------

## NIX.NIX

Allora approfitto dell'occasione per chiedervi come si comporta il Kernel 2.6 con il mio HW un po obsoleto e particolare ma a cui sono milto affezonato:

MOBO Tyan Tiger MPX S2466N-4M Dual AthlonMP

Schede video

3DFX Voodoo5 64MB 2xCHIP

ATI FURY MAXX 64MB 2xCHIP

3DFX 2xVoodoo2 12MB in SLI

Matrox M3d pcx2 chip PowerVR 4MB

Vi sarei molto grato:rolleyes:

----------

## micron

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> Allora approfitto dell'occasione per chiedervi come si comporta il Kernel 2.6 con il mio HW un po obsoleto e particolare ma a cui sono milto affezonato:
> 
> MOBO Tyan Tiger MPX S2466N-4M Dual AthlonMP

 

nel kernel 2.6.* ci sono grandi novità per i sistemi SMP, hanno fatto grandi passi in avanti.

Infatti anche io (ho un SMP) non vedo l'ora di testare tutto!

PS: fin'ora sono stato costretto a restare alla serie 2.4*, quindi non ho potuto fare dei test di prima persona  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## xlyz

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Noooooo, mi hai anticipato!  

 

eh eh, io per trovare un terreno "vergine" son dovuto andare in irc

----------

## paolo

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Schede video
> ...

 

Scusa ma... hai 5 schede video sullo stesso pc?  :Smile: 

P.

----------

## NIX.NIX

No ma potrebbero essere per 5 PC ma non so dove trovare una lista di quelle supportate e con che Kernel

----------

## paolo

 *NIX.NIX wrote:*   

> No ma potrebbero essere per 5 PC ma non so dove trovare una lista di quelle supportate e con che Kernel

 

Su sito di www.xfree.org trovi la lista.

Ma ci sono schede che hanno anche driver proprietari.

L'unico modo è googolare un po'  :Smile: 

Paolo

----------

## micron

Qualcuno ha idea di quando sarà inserito nel portage?

Sono ansioso  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mrgamer

scusate.. ma non dovrebbe diventare "gentoo-sources" invece di "vanilla-sources" come hanno risposto nell'altro topic ?  :Idea: 

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *mrgamer wrote:*   

> scusate.. ma non dovrebbe diventare "gentoo-sources" invece di "vanilla-sources" come hanno risposto nell'altro topic ? 

 

vanilla-sources è il kernel ufficiale di kernel.org, gentoo-sources è un vanilla patchato dal team gentoo (almeno così mi pare)

----------

## -YoShi-

Ho fichissimo la 2.6 stable!    :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

---> Download in corso --->

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Jecko_Hee wrote:*   

>  *mrgamer wrote:*   scusate.. ma non dovrebbe diventare "gentoo-sources" invece di "vanilla-sources" come hanno risposto nell'altro topic ?  
> 
> vanilla-sources è il kernel ufficiale di kernel.org, gentoo-sources è un vanilla patchato dal team gentoo (almeno così mi pare)

 

Ti pare giusto. gentoo-sources da a disposizione qualcosa in piu'.

----------

## xlyz

kernel.org e' a 250.05 Mbit/s di banda utilizzata  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Sparker

Ma che differenza c'è tra gentoo-dev-sources e development-sources?

Posso solo immaginare che il primo abbia qualche patch "gentooara" in più...

----------

## xlyz

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> Ma che differenza c'è tra gentoo-dev-sources e development-sources?
> 
> Posso solo immaginare che il primo abbia qualche patch "gentooara" in più...

 

bootsplash, supermount e altre cosine che adesso non ricordo

----------

## MyZelF

Il regalo è apparso in portage, ma sempre come development-sources    :Question: 

```
*  sys-kernel/development-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 32,475 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources for the Development Branch of the Linux kernel

```

----------

## Sparker

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bootsplash, supermount e altre cosine che adesso non ricordo

 

Bello! E io che stavo ancora ad applicare a mano la patch per il bootsplash   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cn73

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Il regalo è apparso in portage, ma sempre come development-sources   
> 
> ```
> *  sys-kernel/development-sources
> 
> ...

 

L'ho appena scaricato in ufficio, ma mi indica 32,476 kb   :Confused: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> L'ho appena scaricato in ufficio, ma mi indica 32,476 kb  

 

Hai usato windows ?  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## cn73

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *cn73 wrote:*   L'ho appena scaricato in ufficio, ma mi indica 32,476 kb   
> 
> Hai usato windows ? 
> 
> Coda

 Purtroppo si  :Very Happy:  LO sospettavo...  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *cn73 wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   Hai usato windows ?  Purtroppo si  LO sospettavo... 

 

era solo una supposizione, mah... chissa' perché é la prima cosa che ho pensato  :Laughing: 

Coda

----------

## MyZelF

 *cn73 wrote:*   

> L'ho appena scaricato in ufficio, ma mi indica 32,476 kb  

 

Controlla l'hash MD5... e non fidarti delle dimensioni che riporta winzozz...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

